# Frozen rats/mice



## UrbanJungle (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, just wondering how long frozen food items should stay good for? Also whats the best way to store them? Clip lock,Vacsealed?

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 24, 2016)

Ask Wokka, he'll definitely know the answer.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 24, 2016)

Ziplocks are probably good for 12 months, but you need to be sure that your freezer is working well, at least -18C. Many older-style home freezers that are inside the fridge itself are not very efficient. I used to vac-pack mine and have used them up to 2 years later without problems. When vac-packing pinks or fuzzies you need to freeze them solid first and vac them quickly before they soften, or they just go to mush inside the bag when they're vacced.

Jamie


----------



## Wokka (Jun 24, 2016)

Storage life depends upon the quality of the storage and the quality of the item at the time of going into storage. Over time frozen food gradually dehydrates so air/water tight packing prevents that. I have never done it but suspect you could feed off a frozen rodent after 10 years in the freezer. We used to export meat to Europe- venison actually. After 2 years from processing it was ineligible for export, but we would then reprocess by mincing it and the clock would start again so that could be 4 years old by the time it got to Europe. I am not sure what happened then, but wouldn't be surprised if another year passed before it was consumed.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Jun 25, 2016)

What meat we talking about wokka lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 26, 2016)

Wokka said:


> Storage life depends upon the quality of the storage and the quality of the item at the time of going into storage. Over time frozen food gradually dehydrates so air/water tight packing prevents that. I have never done it but suspect you could feed off a frozen rodent after 10 years in the freezer. We used to export meat to Europe- venison actually. After 2 years from processing it was ineligible for export, but we would then reprocess by mincing it and the clock would start again so that could be 4 years old by the time it got to Europe. I am not sure what happened then, but wouldn't be surprised if another year passed before it was consumed.



Maybe that's why Britain wants to leave the Eurozone Wokka :lol:!

Jamie

- - - Updated - - -

Following on from what Wokka said, I've got large, old rats that have been in the freezer for 2+years, kept at -22C, that I use for a couple of big old intergrades. Their paws & tail are a bit freeze-dried, but that's only dehydration, they're not "off." Astronauts eat freeze-dried stuff for months... it's fine.

Jamie


----------



## Wokka (Jun 26, 2016)

UrbanJungle said:


> What meat we talking about wokka lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By venison I meant deer meat.


----------

